# Synology DS412+



## crmaris (Jun 22, 2012)

Today we will evaluate the DS412+, a NAS server specifically designed for small and medium-sized businesses that need reliability, performance and features like centralized data backups, advanced file sharing etc. In our tests we will find out if the DS412+ manages to achieve the performance levels that Synology claims, so stay tuned.

*Show full review*


----------

